
Conference Codes of Conduct: Is 'Ladies Lingerie' a Harmless Joke or Harassment? - rustcharm
https://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2018/05/is-this-old-lingerie-joke-harmless-or-harassment/559760/?single_page=true
======
rustcharm
This is our future.

